# Lf hygro difformis variegated



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

when i googled the plant tex gal had it, but when i asked her she said she spread the plant here. anyone have it?


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I looked and found it in one of my tanks. What I do have of it is a single stem. Let me put it into my high light tank and get some good strong growth so i can send you clippings.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HA, I don't want to sound rude but. yep up robert make sure to package it really really well. is it on a pink, or blue, or purple list?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

dude that really sucks for texas members... thats like cutting off your balls for planted tank keepers. better not blow over to california >.>


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I had something interesting happen with my variegated hydrophilia diformis that I wanted to share with the club. I acquired my plant this last year at the July meeting. Because Neilishieh requested some, I placed it in my high light, high tech tank to propagate it quickly. New growth did quickly come up but the growth was different than before, the variegation was completely gone. I verified that I was placing the correct plant into my tank. I don't know if my use of all the Brightwell Aquatics plant products corrected an imbalance? Could it be from high nitrates in using humas compost as a base in my sub-straight? Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

When I had the plant I was using EI dosing which is high nitrogen. I doubt that is it. I had the plant for approx a year and it stayed true to it's variegation. Every branch and every leaf had white and green. Robert, it's interesting that you lost the white.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I up rooted the plant to further examine it today. I did find new variegated leaves but on shoots that were growing in the shaded parts of my tank. I'm starting to think that the limiting factor that allows for the verigation to show on this strain might be light. To further test my idea, I have moved a cutting or two into a lower light tank to further test.


----------

